# nutrafin plant grow



## d.plant (Jan 5, 2008)

has anybody used this stuff. is it any good. I just visited my local pet store and this is what they recomended, the sticks that you burry and the liquid. Comments please


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

Nope but my only thought is nothing pre-packaged is going to be as good as mixing
PPS-Pro/EI for your sized tank by hand nor as cheap. Seachem Flourish & Excel 
coupled with there dosing spreadsheet would be nearly as good but more expensive
in the long run.

- Brad


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Nutrifin Plant Grow is basically iron and micro nutrients. This along with the "sticks" you put in the substrate may be OK for a low light, Non-CO2 tank but if you have higher light and use CO2 (or even Excel) you will probably need to start adding some macro nutrients (nitrates, phosphates and potassium) for the plants.

More info on your tank is definitely needed so we can give better information


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Here's a fert calculator that has two Nutrifin Plant Gro products on it. It might help you some:
http://www.fishfriend.com/fertfriend.html


----------

